# Assistance re cost of living



## Nivanm (Sep 9, 2008)

hi There might be an opportunity for me to join a management consultancy in Singapore or Malaysia - still in very early stages of discussion. 

As such I have been requested to provide salary expectations for Singapore... I know that it is a dififcult call but your assistance will be appreciated... 

in terms of what you feel is a "liveable" salary i.e. 

Nice home (at least 3 beds), two vehicles, good schools for two kids, domestic etc etc.... Please let me know when you do have time... 

thanks alot... look forward to hearing from you

take care,

Nivan


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

When you say home, do you mean a house? Because you are going to have to be extremely rich to have a house. Only a very small percentage of the population lives in houses. The norm is an apartment. Google for some property websites that will have some rentals in them.

Cars are extremely expensive. The public transportation system is excellent, and the government does everything it can to discourage car ownership. As I understand it, there is a 100 per cent import tax, followed by extremely high registration costs. They also have a congestion fee for the center city. You will then have to find housing that has parking.

One of the things that happens when you move is that the things that are necessary at home may well be a luxury or unavailable or even a nuisance. Think of moving from a small town in the US to New York City, land of the quarter-million dollar condominium parking space. 

Both housing and cars will be much more reasonable in Malaysia. It's less expensive in general, and there is space there.


----------



## anthonyjeremiel (Oct 13, 2008)

*Hi Nivanm! Hope my reply helps...*

Hi Nivanm! 

Singapore is definitely a good place to come stay in, due to many reasons which I'm sure you already know of - low crime rate, NO natural disasters, summer all year round, 24hr entertainment... etc etc etc. For more info, you can go to the tourism website of Singapore. 

well, with that out of the way, below is what I feel should be your requested salary if you want to meet your requirements.

Nice Home - Seems as thou you need a 3 to 4 bedroom. 2 ways to go about this, rent, or buy. If you want to rent, a comfortable budget will be around 5-8k Singapore Dollars (SGD). If you look to purchase, then depending on what you want, be it a house or an apartment, it will really vary. Apartment wise, you are looking at around 4-6k SGD a month for your monthly installment loan from the bank. The rates now are a steal though, so its a good thing for you. A house wise, really depending on the size. Can go from 6-20k SGD. Really depends on what you are looking for.

2 Cars - Well, cars here are expensive! But given our VERY comprehensive public transport(not to mention safe and clean and CHEAP), I would suggest you to just have 1 car. A MPV will fit nicely I believe. That should cost you 1.5k SGD a month max, inclusive of fuel, road tax, parking etc etc.

Good school - There are many private schools in Singapore. So depending on age, the course wanted, the school itself, the range will vary as well. Drop me an email so I can furnish you with further details on this. Lets put it as an average of 500 SGD. 

Domestic - Do you mean groceries and domestic help? Groceries wise, I have a wife to manage that for me, but she takes 1.5k SGD from me a month. Though I believe it costs MUCH lesser. Oh well, she needs her shopping. Domestic help wise, I would say 500-800 SGD is a good gauge.

Well, hope that helps. Basically, many families here are living rather luxuriously with a 10k income. Anyway, here is a good place to see the salary you would want.

salary. sg

Look under TOP 100 jobs in Singapore. 

So yup. Anything else you want to clarify, drop me an email. 

anthonyjeremielATgmaildotcom

God bless, and hope to see you soon here in Singapore. 






Nivanm said:


> hi There might be an opportunity for me to join a management consultancy in Singapore or Malaysia - still in very early stages of discussion.
> 
> As such I have been requested to provide salary expectations for Singapore... I know that it is a dififcult call but your assistance will be appreciated...
> 
> ...


----------

